# Feeding time



## Wink (Jul 21, 2015)

Your thoughts as to feeding schedule. If I feed in the morning, should it be at the same time each morning, and the same if I feed in the afternoon, should it be on schedule? 
Or should I feed twice a day, both the morning and afternoon? (Please don't say early morning, at my age I don't get up early!) <grin>


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi! We feed twice per day, about 7 am and about 5:30 pm. Doesn't have to be perfectly consistent. It is a great opportunity to socialize. If you don't want to feed that early, you can just leave food and water in dishes. I'm 64 so if I can't get up at dawn birdie still has breakfast. Often the squeaker waits for me to get up because she likes to eat and drink out of my hand.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I feed twice a day. About 1 1/2 hours after sun up ( neighborhood kids in school). And about 2 hours before sunset. The evening feeding will train your birds to that time and if one straggles or is hiding from a hawk... it will most likely show up for the evening feed. 

Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## Wink (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok, now that the consensus is to feed two times per day, I'm told to feed a tablespoon per day per bird. Does this mean a tablespoon of feed at each feeding, or should I split it, half in the morning and half in the afternoon?
If these questions sound silly, I'm still a Squab, so bear with me! <grin>


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

A TBSP is what I've always been told and, for me, I find it better to feed a little more once a day because I get home from work after dark. I have to vary amounts based upon eating habits. I don't like seeing feed the next morning, but I also don't like a sharper keel from being underfed. For show season, knowing I have 1/4" hardware wire to protect from mice, I'm feeding a little more. Not much is left but finer grain.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Wink said:


> Ok, now that the consensus is to feed two times per day, I'm told to feed a tablespoon per day per bird. Does this mean a tablespoon of feed at each feeding, or should I split it, half in the morning and half in the afternoon?
> If these questions sound silly, I'm still a Squab, so bear with me! <grin>


Some are "feed Nazis" and I strongly disagree with their strict feeding. Pigeons are by nature pickers and do so all day long. To limit feed to the first 5 or 10min. or until one or some go to water just causes stress and is of absolutely no benefit.

That being said give them enough to pick at until the last feed of the day. You should also take into consideration that the very best feed available is about a year old. Not all feed and seed are created equal and your birds may (will) turn away from some of it. You need to toss what they don't/won't eat and adjust the feed accordingly. 

Do not be one who make their birds eat every last piece of feed before they get more/new. They know what they need and what is good for them and what to avoid.


----------



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

In racing season , we feed them once a day for non-breeding birds.

For feeding quantity, first I separate birds who will participate in race or be part of loft training. On feeding time I feed them by scaling feed, for example first I throw 1 cup(or whatever your scale is) , if they eat all, add another full or half cup and so on. With this practice , you can come to know that "this much quantity" is enough for them or at max they can eat this much.
Fix this quantity until count is changed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> I feed twice a day. About 1 1/2 hours after sun up ( neighborhood kids in school). And about 2 hours before sunset. *The evening feeding will train your birds to that time and if one straggles or is hiding from a hawk... it will most likely show up for the evening feed. *
> 
> Best of luck and have fun.


That makes sense.


----------

